# Marvins T collection!



## Marvin (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys! I've been wanting to shoot some pictures of my Ts for awhile, so I thought Id give you guys a peak! Feel free to comment  Since I don't own a camera I had to use my cellphone. Sorry for the bad quality! Also I have no clue how to make the pictures big! *CLICK ON THE PICTURES WITH YOUR MOUSE, TO SEE THEM IN A BIGGER SIZE*

*Ceratogyrus Marshalli MM. My first tarantula. Very bad choice! 
*


He is a mean mother <edit>! 


*Brachypelma Boehmei female ( I hope ) She is a real cuttie *



This is my male boehmei (I assume) but I don't have him anymore. Impossible to get a good shot :wall:


----------



## Marvin (Jan 11, 2010)

*My Avic.Avic! Female I hope!*







*Brachypelma Auratum. This girl eats everything!:liar: *'



3 months without eating now  Premolt I'm guessing.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 11, 2010)

*My friends scolopendra Subsnipes. <edit> I hate these things!*



*Brachypelma Vagans female. This girl makes the deepest tunnels!*







*Avicularia Laeta. Impossible to get a good shot with my cellphone.*


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome T collection mate, but i still think diggi's scolopendra's is cool


----------



## Marvin (Jan 11, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> Awesome T collection mate, but i still think diggi's scolopendra's is cool


Haha your wrong! Its <edit> disgusting!


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 17, 2010)

Brachypelma Boehmei 




G.Rosea sling


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*Very nice!  *


----------



## Marvin (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Marvin (Jan 22, 2010)

P.Irminia adult female


----------



## Marvin (Feb 9, 2010)

I was bored so I took a few more shots. Way worse pictures than before. Ill delete this thread and make a new when I get hold of a camera! I probably will get a camera in 3 weeks. Anyways, here goes nothing. 

G.Pulcher



My new P.Regalis. Hands down, the most beautiful T I have ever seen in real life. 





Here with a little snack


----------



## Marvin (Feb 9, 2010)

And here is a bad picture of my C.Crawshayi (King Baboon) 



And here are some awfull pictures of my new G.Porteri


----------



## crawltech (Feb 9, 2010)

coulda bin a typo...but i think you ment t say P. pulcher....very nice onr btw....alwayz wanted one


----------



## Marvin (Feb 18, 2010)

crawltech said:


> coulda bin a typo...but i think you ment t say P. pulcher....very nice onr btw....alwayz wanted one


Lol yeah. Ma bad


----------



## Marvin (Apr 18, 2010)

My new P.Murinus ( OBT ) 



P.Regalis 



P.Formosa i think its 12cm 



And here is a better one of the P.Pulcher!


----------



## super-pede (Apr 18, 2010)

easy with the language Marvin,there's kids on these boards.choose 4 letter words wisely

I love the pics though,good job:clap:


----------



## Marvin (Apr 18, 2010)

super-pede said:


> easy with the language Marvin,there's kids on these boards.choose 4 letter words wisely
> 
> I love the pics though,good job:clap:


Yeah I've been told to watch the language. It was quiet a suprise really, but now I know. In my opinion its horrible pictures. I'm just taking a few once in a awhile when I'm bored. I'm still working on finding a good camera, and than ill be back with real imba pictures. But thanks anyways, man


----------



## super-pede (Apr 18, 2010)

my pics are always bad.Never could get a nice steady shot.Yours are way better than mine.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 22, 2010)

My G.Rosea slings are growing quicker than I thought. 



My lovely P.Formosa molted 2 days ago, so I tried to take a few pictures. Failed  First one of the molt. 



Here she is. She looks really gorgeus now!


----------



## Marvin (Apr 22, 2010)

I also tried to take a few pictures of my Chilobracys Burmensis. Didn't go as planned. This girl is insane! 





And here is one of my Aphonopelma Seemanni. She has a bad attitude, I can tell ya that! 





I think she will start showing adult colours in one or two molts. I'm pretty sure she is in pre-molt atm


----------



## Marvin (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome. I finaly got hold of a camera :} I'm noob with it, so I will try to take as many pictures as possibly for practice. If you know any tricks to improve the pictures, feel free to share with me  

First picture I took. 

G.Porteri


----------



## Marvin (Apr 24, 2010)

Aphonopelma Seemanni looking out


----------



## Marvin (Apr 24, 2010)

C.Burmensis


----------



## Marvin (Apr 24, 2010)

H.Minax


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 24, 2010)

I love your H.minax


----------



## Marvin (Apr 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I love your H.minax


So do I. I'm thinking of rehousing, so I will take alot of pictures of it soon enough.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 25, 2010)

P.Regalis female 16cm maybe even 18


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty lady.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 25, 2010)

A.Seemanni. Still trying to get a good shot


----------



## Marvin (Apr 25, 2010)

H.Minax


----------



## Marvin (Apr 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Pretty lady.


She sure is  She will be needing a molt soon tho


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

I finaly got a new homebox for my G.Porteri so here are a few pics of the new enclosure and the T! I also cought my P. Formosa out in the open so I took a few pics of her aswell!  Hope you enjoy. 

Porteri enclosure (Top view) 

 

Meaning of the enclosure is to give it alot of possibility to hide, so I made two hides. 




The yellow stuff you see is some moss. I'm doing an experience with putting it in the water bowl.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

G.Porteri 





I think she is awesome


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

Finaly, the P.Formosa. She is so gorgeous after her last molt! The colors are just amazing! favorit T!


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

A bear I saw in the zoo the other day. I think its cute :}


----------



## Marvin (Apr 27, 2010)

I just got my L.Polycuspulatus.  





One last one this one. I couldn't help it


----------



## Marvin (Apr 28, 2010)

I finaly got time to rehouse my P.Pulcher so here's a few pictures. 






I hope she will enjoy it


----------



## Marvin (Apr 28, 2010)

Overview of my T enclosures in my little room  No big deal compared to others


----------



## Marvin (Apr 29, 2010)

More P.Regalis!


----------



## Marvin (May 3, 2010)

I just got a P.Reduncus! It seems its a pretty rare T since there is no info about it on google. Anyway, its a real cool webber. Here is a few pictures. 
( To anyone who doesn't know it; Its in family with Pulcher, Irminia and cambrigde.)


----------



## Marvin (May 3, 2010)

My H.Maculata molted just a few days ago, so I rehoused it into a smaller container. The one she lived in before was simply too big! I hope she will feel more safe in her new home  








H.Mac is with out a doubt my favorit T!


----------



## Marvin (May 5, 2010)

Awesome! Porteri is molting. Ill post pictures of her in her new skin later when she is done!


----------



## Marvin (May 5, 2010)

My G.Porteri finished molting without any problems. here is a few pictures of the molt. I will take some pics of her in a few days.  





Pretty nice piece of molt


----------



## Marvin (May 8, 2010)

L]

Her carapace will become pink in a few days I guess


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Nice pictures! You have some pretty Ts.. Love that H. mac  *


----------



## Marvin (May 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Nice pictures! You have some pretty Ts.. Love that H. mac  *


Thank you very much! I'm real happy about it aswell.


----------



## Marvin (May 11, 2010)

I bought this for my Ts.


----------



## VinceG (May 12, 2010)

Nice rack and setups!


----------



## Marvin (May 13, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Nice rack and setups!


Thank you =)


----------



## Marvin (May 13, 2010)

This is where my Chilobrachys Burmensis chills out.


----------



## Marvin (May 13, 2010)

A tiny G.Rosea sling 



I noticed my Irminia sling was having it way too moisted so I rehoused her, but first alitle pictures.


----------



## Marvin (May 18, 2010)

I finaly got a P.Irminia :drool:


----------



## Marvin (May 21, 2010)

A.Seemanni molted!


----------



## Marvin (May 27, 2010)




----------



## toidy (May 27, 2010)

cool collection man


----------



## Marvin (May 27, 2010)

toidy said:


> cool collection man


Thanks man


----------

